# Dino Cazares Drama



## Korngod (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote, myspace bulletin from Dino himself:


> Read my wife's blog, about the incident with tommy vext this past weekend and the metal mayhem show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




and her blog goes on to say....




> TOMMY CUMMINGS (VEXT) BEAT&#8217;S A GIRL (ME) PLEASE READ
> Current mood: Traumatized
> 
> Last night @ The Metal Mayhem Festival, Having a great time with awesome friends backstage. Out of no where comes a beer and fist straight to my face (so horrifying and painful) that.....somebody (Tommy Vext). He has my husband by the hair (it all was so sudden) next thing you know the live nation guards pushed us all over stopping everything and it took several guards to take Tommy down, they took him down and he hit his head on the ground cutting his head open, and even then he was still pulling my husband's hair, and not letting go. I was struggling to get out of this mess of people. I don't really realize what's going on! Tommy Vext, (New Snot Singer,Ex-Divine Heresy) tried attacking Dino for no reason, i was terrified i feared for my life this guy 5 times my size he could of killed me literally. I assure you absolutely unprovoked. Everybody knows Tommy has a history of being a loose canon and ready to explode at any moment.This is the 2nd time Tommy has assaulted Dino in recent month's the 1st assault being in Poughkeepsie New York. To make matters worse we had the sherrifs escort us out because we truly feared for our lifes and as we were escorted out Tommy yelled "ALL YOU FAGGOTS IN CALI NEED SECURITY GUARDS YOU ARE ALL PUSSIES".....Does this mean everywhere we go we always have to worry that this lunatic is going to attack me or my husband at any of the events we are working? Or Dino is signing at?. I was working for Revolver Magazine And Musicians intitute and Dino was doing a signing,This really worries me because me and Dino are working on having our first baby and I can't have this kind of drama going on everywhere we go not to mention my health and stress. This doesn't help when you are trying to get pregnant or already are pregnant in the early stages.Seriously a girl should never experience something like this by a man's hand. This guy is sick and needs professional help. Women if you are in this position please contact the support network for battered women at Domestic Violence, Battered Women, Charitable Donations - Support Network for Battered Women




seems as though Tommy Vext messed her and Dino up quite a bit...
















this is crazy...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 15, 2008)

he punched a chick in the face? what a douche...


----------



## Korngod (Jul 15, 2008)

tommy vext did


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 15, 2008)

Hasn't this guy not been charged with assault yet? He should be, especially after something like this.


----------



## Korngod (Jul 15, 2008)

i would assume so, but no official word that i could find yet.


----------



## zapper1986 (Jul 15, 2008)

according to "Blabbermouth" Tommy pushed Dino over on stage. thats why the fired him. 

i saw Devine heresy with arch enemy and dark tranquility. The New guy they have singing did a good job.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 15, 2008)

zapper1986 said:


> according to "Blabbermouth" Tommy pushed Dino over on stage. thats why the fired him.
> 
> i saw Devine heresy with arch enemy and dark tranquility. The New guy they have singing did a good job.


 

this is a completely different incident, in which tommy cummings beat and assaulted a woman.

Digg - Tommy Vext Assault's Dino Cazares' Wife


----------



## Shannon (Jul 15, 2008)

Just read about this. What a fucking prick. No wonder he got booted from Divine Heresy. After a bit of research, it appears Tommy has a history of going off. He's beat his girlfriend & now the Cazares'. Good riddance.


----------



## zapper1986 (Jul 15, 2008)

yea i realize that. although i can see how its not clear. i ment he did that AS well as this.


----------



## Naren (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow... That's just... it's just absolutely crazy.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jul 15, 2008)

Props to him for keeping hold of someone's hair AFTER being taken down by security.

But seriously...
Silly


----------



## zapper1986 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dino has a shitload of hair. lol


----------



## Codyyy (Jul 15, 2008)

What an asshole


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 15, 2008)

That guy's (Vext) a fucking brick shithouse, I stood next to him, he's 4 of me. What a fucking dog. Someone needs to cut off his hands.


----------



## Randy (Jul 15, 2008)

dougsteele said:


> What a fucking dog. Someone needs to cut off his hands.





Real scum bag.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jul 15, 2008)

zapper1986 said:


> Dino has a shitload of hair. lol


 

True...

That will teach him for being one of those scummy metal kids... with their long hair!
He should get a real hair cut...

Like Phil Collins.


----------



## King_nothing621 (Jul 15, 2008)

wow...did not know Vext was such a fuck up. You'd think he would be greatful since dino and divine heresy kind of jump started his career. I personally don't think he was too great a singer, and apparently not to great a person either.


----------



## zapper1986 (Jul 15, 2008)

i sorta liked his singing. guilty pleasure i guess.


----------



## F1Filter (Jul 15, 2008)

OrsusMetal said:


> Hasn't this guy not been charged with assault yet? He should be, especially after something like this.



I was thinking the same thing. Her account says that the county sheriffs were present. So why wasn't this guy put in jail at least overnight to cool down? If Tommy actually did threaten both of them while the police were escorting them out? Dumb. Real dumb. I hope you got yourself a good lawyer bud. 

Almost sounds like a classic case of 'roid rage. Of course Tommy doesn't look like he's ever been on the gas.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 15, 2008)

I saw this earlier when Dino started posting bulletins. I want to hear what Tommy has to say about this. Not that I doubt he's being out of line, but I'd like to think there's at least a little more to this than Tommy just seeing Dino and going berserk.


----------



## Celiak (Jul 15, 2008)

The other thing was bad enough, but this pretty much ruins any hope of his career working out. The only thing that could excuse it would be self defense , but that is very doubtful. 

Also damn Dino that Xiphos doesn't just have spikes for show... use them that's what they are there for.


----------



## Nick (Jul 15, 2008)

her blog post was aload of shit but theres no doubt the guy is a total asshole. never hit a woman, especially not when you are a fucking house.

however 'do i have to be scared for my familys saftey every time we go out now' 

yes Tommy Cummings is going to stalk you all day every day for the rest of your life, hes made it his mission.....

grow up


----------



## Korngod (Jul 15, 2008)

Celiak said:


> Also damn Dino that Xiphos doesn't just have spikes for show... use them that's what they are there for.



haha


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 15, 2008)

Holy shit what an asshole


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 15, 2008)

ugh man


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 15, 2008)

Major fail.


----------



## simsklok (Jul 15, 2008)

thats more like battery than assault.. not to mention he used a beer bottle which could be considered a weapon. what a douche bag


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Roid rage.


----------



## Groff (Jul 15, 2008)

Well then... I sided with Tommy on the DH split...


...Not anymore


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jul 15, 2008)

What an absolute fanny, a lengthy prison sentence for assault with a weapon sounds in order.

Plus a fine, restraining order, anger management classes and community service.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jul 15, 2008)

Nick said:


> her blog post was aload of shit but theres no doubt the guy is a total asshole. never hit a woman, especially not when you are a fucking house.
> 
> however 'do i have to be scared for my familys saftey every time we go out now'
> 
> ...



Dude, chill. 

Seriously, it's one thing to look at a situation from an outside perspective and another entirely to experience it. Fear defeats logic, so even if it seems overblown to you, remember that she's scared and her view of the event is far different than yours.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 15, 2008)

"Dude chill?"

Homes, you got 11 posts. This is the internet. You don't know Nick. Those are flame words. Just say you disagree or whatever. I know Nick, and I wouldn't use those terms.

Thanks.


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2008)

What a douche. 

Congrats on getting the vocal spot with Snot. Too bad you won't fill it.


----------



## wes225 (Jul 15, 2008)

wow, thats really fucked up. . .

i went to a DH show about a year ago and he was acting like he was some metal preacher saying how violence isnt the answer and you should take out your anger at shows....look who's talkin'. 
'
what a true shithead


----------



## Josh Lawson (Jul 15, 2008)

There is many missing pieces to this puzzle. Obviously assaulting people is not the right thing to do 99.9% of the time. We don't know why this jackass was so mad at Dino. Remember, Dino did get kicked out of Fear Factory with no clear explanation. The FF guys are pro so they don't directly say, "Dino is a fat tub of shit, we hate him!" to the media but the rumors are that they hate him, very much in fact. Dino brings something to the table...and it pisses people off. Don't get me wrong I am not defending this human pile of shit that beat on Dino, but I wish I knew why he did this, in his own words. No one in this level of the music industry will ever really tell the public what is going on, until something like this goes to far. We will never know the real reasons for this assault, I guess.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jul 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> "Dude chill?"
> 
> Homes, you got 11 posts. This is the internet. You don't know Nick. Those are flame words. Just say you disagree or whatever. I know Nick, and I wouldn't use those terms.
> 
> Thanks.



Sorry, I didn't mean to be nasty or assume anything or start a flame war. 






Josh Lawson said:


> There is many missing pieces to this puzzle. Obviously assaulting people is not the right thing to do 99.9% of the time. We don't know why this jackass was so mad at Dino. Remember, Dino did get kicked out of Fear Factory with no clear explanation. The FF guys are pro so they don't directly say, "Dino is a fat tub of shit, we hate him!" to the media but the rumors are that they hate him, very much in fact. Dino brings something to the table...and it pisses people off. Don't get me wrong I am not defending this human pile of shit that beat on Dino, but I wish I knew why he did this, in his own words. No one in this level of the music industry will ever really tell the public what is going on, until something like this goes to far. We will never know the real reasons for this assault, I guess.




I do wonder if Dino is being all crappy. And yep, as you said, still no excuse for the violence.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 15, 2008)

I have always thought that there is something Dino does that really pisses people off. God knows what it is, but you don't get kicked from one band and have a huge blow up with another unrelated guy without some kind of reason.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 15, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> There is many missing pieces to this puzzle. Obviously assaulting people is not the right thing to do 99.9% of the time. We don't know why this jackass was so mad at Dino. Remember, Dino did get kicked out of Fear Factory with no clear explanation. The FF guys are pro so they don't directly say, "Dino is a fat tub of shit, we hate him!" to the media but the rumors are that they hate him, very much in fact. Dino brings something to the table...and it pisses people off. Don't get me wrong I am not defending this human pile of shit that beat on Dino, but I wish I knew why he did this, in his own words. No one in this level of the music industry will ever really tell the public what is going on, until something like this goes to far. We will never know the real reasons for this assault, I guess.



Actually Raymond Herrera allegedly said Dino was a "bitter, fat man" in an interview once.

This whole issue really confuses me. I'm still trying to get my thoughts straight...


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm interested to see if Tommy says anything. 

No matter what, you don't fucking hit or hurt a woman. 

EDIT: I'm actually talking to Dino right now and charges have been filed and they're getting a restraining order.


----------



## Brendan G (Jul 15, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Well then... I sided with Tommy on the DH split...
> 
> 
> ...Not anymore


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 15, 2008)

I would think that maybe Tommy lashed out at Dino because he feels that Dino had somehow stolen Tommy's ticket to fame by kicking him out of Divine Heresy, or perhaps he was upset at the stuff in the media and on the internet and he drunkenly lashed out at him. But that doesn't explain why he hurt Dino's wife, who wasn't even involved.

Perhaps it had something to do with the fact that Dino and her are trying to have a baby and Tommy's girlfriend had a miscarriage earlier on and there was some sort of jealousy involved...? Who knows? I'm sure we'll never know the truth...

Either way it's a sorry state of affairs. 



Rick said:


> I'm interested to see if Tommy says anything.
> 
> No matter what, you don't fucking hit or hurt a woman.
> 
> EDIT: I'm actually talking to Dino right now and charges have been filed and they're getting a restraining order.



Exactly. NEVER hurt a woman.

It's good that he's doing something about it at least.


----------



## Randy (Jul 15, 2008)

Reminded me of this video:


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2008)

I always knew there was something I didn't like about Tommy.


----------



## FoxZero (Jul 15, 2008)

From personal experience, I can tell you this type of violence needs a trigger, and most likely this this guy has anger/alcohol issues. Seriously this all feels so familiar.

I have no doubt that Dino and his wife pushed him to the breaking point, but I also don't doubt the fact that they didn't know he was a head case and would react with such violence.

For all we know Dino could be a complete prick, and probably insulted and a guy with real serious anger issues, and Dino's wife could be the same way!

I am by no means justifying Tommy's violence, there is no excuse for that, and given the size difference, I couldn't justify it in self defense either. I just highly doubt he was unprovoked.

EDIT: After reading more into it, I think Tommy might need some serious therapy and jailtime of course so he can cool off.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jul 16, 2008)

dino
vext

man something needs to be done about vext before he kills someone.hes a fucking loose cannon by the sound of it


----------



## Nick (Jul 16, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> Dude, chill.
> 
> Seriously, it's one thing to look at a situation from an outside perspective and another entirely to experience it. Fear defeats logic, so even if it seems overblown to you, remember that she's scared and her view of the event is far different than yours.




i didnt mean to make light of the situation obviously the guys an idiot and its magnified by the fact he is huge. I just think she blew it up a bit. Anyone can tell the he was out of line just from the raw facts she didnt have to go down the 'we will never be safe again' road which was clearly imo just for the fans.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 16, 2008)

Christ what a drama


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jul 16, 2008)

There's so much drama in the LBC.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nick said:


> she didnt have to go down the 'we will never be safe again' road which was clearly imo just for the fans.



She might be doing that to build up for a lawsuit too.  If she has written evidence that she felt terrified for her life right after the incident they might be planning to use that in a trial if it ever comes to that. I too agree with you, I don't think she really needed to go down that road. Present the facts of your story, but you're being a bit dramatic at that point. Something still doesn't seem 100% about her story, if he has a new band already (he's in Snot now?) is he really that nuts that he's stalking them out to attack them with beer bottles?  I'm wondering if she (or Dino) said something to him to set him off perhaps?  Bad situation either way.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats too bad that happened. I hope dino's wife will be OK. Vext is a little BITCH for hitting on a girl. What a pussy!


----------



## arktan (Jul 16, 2008)

Maybe she got in between while he tried "only" to hit Dino? Maybe he got pushed or spit at or whatever....
Yeah i know it's still stupid but we don't know what set him off this time.
If this happened over a bullshit then i have to agree with all of you guys but untill then i'd rather wait and read/hear what Vext has to say before i call him an idiot...
It always takes at least 2 to start such a crap... and innocents suffer (in this case at least Dino's wife for sure)

nonetheless, violence is utter BS and should only be practiced in self defense or as sports


----------



## Josh Lawson (Jul 16, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> She might be doing that to build up for a lawsuit too.  If she has written evidence that she felt terrified for her life right after the incident they might be planning to use that in a trial if it ever comes to that. I too agree with you, I don't think she really needed to go down that road. Present the facts of your story, but you're being a bit dramatic at that point. Something still doesn't seem 100% about her story, if he has a new band already (he's in Snot now?) is he really that nuts that he's stalking them out to attack them with beer bottles?  I'm wondering if she (or Dino) said something to him to set him off perhaps?  Bad situation either way.


Yeah I agree with you on this one. The lawsuit angle and everything. It is a wait and see kind of thing, for sure. I've seen women aggravate situations to the boiling point many many times. It is never OK to hit a women, especially if you are a 200 lb.+ suspected 'roid rager, but come on, do any of you really think any of these three people are completely "innocent"? Come on.....


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 16, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> There's so much drama in the LBC.


Kinda hard being Dino, C to the Z. 

 Wow, old skool. Nice one, Matt.


----------



## Nick (Jul 16, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> She might be doing that to build up for a lawsuit too.  If she has written evidence that she felt terrified for her life right after the incident they might be planning to use that in a trial if it ever comes to that. I too agree with you, I don't think she really needed to go down that road. Present the facts of your story, but you're being a bit dramatic at that point. Something still doesn't seem 100% about her story, if he has a new band already (he's in Snot now?) is he really that nuts that he's stalking them out to attack them with beer bottles?  I'm wondering if she (or Dino) said something to him to set him off perhaps?  Bad situation either way.




yeah i was also thinking shes playing it up to divert attention from some facts that she maybe doesnt want to come out. Her mentioning that Tommy had his head cut open is a bit suspect and doesnt fit with the rest of her omg im so scared story.

anyway....to continue more important matters in this thread

'dinos wife and tommy started getting it on...'


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 16, 2008)

HAUCH said:


> The Gauntlet :: Divine Heresy - Heavy Metal - News - Divine Heresy Videos - Divine Heresy ......... - mp3s - Tabs - Wallpaper - lyrics
> 
> 
> Facts first.



After reading this account it makes me even more confused... I guess I shouldn't really care about what happened and should just leave it be as I love Dino's music but still... 

Somehow I sincerely doubt that Dino was able to do the amount of damage that The Gauntlet article claims when you consider the build and ability that Tommy Cummings would have in defending himself.

Nevertheless, there is more than meets the eye to this situation.


----------



## Groff (Jul 16, 2008)

HAUCH said:


> The Gauntlet :: Divine Heresy - Heavy Metal - News - Divine Heresy Videos - Divine Heresy ......... - mp3s - Tabs - Wallpaper - lyrics
> 
> 
> Facts first.



I have a new opinion:

Tommy and Dino were both being pricks.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 16, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> I have a new opinion:
> 
> Tommy and Dino were both being pricks.



I'm kinda leaning this way myself...


----------



## FoxZero (Jul 16, 2008)

Well that would explain why Dino's wife had cuts on her leg. Tell me, how the hell does throwing a beer bottle at your face cut your leg?
I love how in the aticle comments people call the author a liar when he based everything off eye witness accounts.

But the other guys are right! Look at those bruises! They are not consistent with what Dino's wife said at all, and Tommy got the shit beaten out of him too. If Tommy really knocked them both in the face with those meat hooks of his, you would really know!

Dino is a notorious prick and Tommy has a history of being a loose cannon. No charges will probably be pressed because I agree TheMissing. Everyone in this situation is a bad guy.

In conclusion, I say they all need to grow the fuck up. This is far more funny than it is sad.


----------



## Beta (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd love to read that article.

Unfortunately, I can't, because the space where text should appear is nothing but black and blank. Did they take the article down?


----------



## Korngod (Jul 16, 2008)

Beta said:


> I'd love to read that article.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't, because the space where text should appear is nothing but black and blank. Did they take the article down?



i couldnt see the article either, just peoples comments. strange.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, about the comments... did anyone else see the comment posted by the person claiming to be Gina Cazares? Dino's supposed sister?


----------



## maniaco (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah the gauntlet took there story down after they figured out, that was not true.
but yeah tommy is a low life.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 16, 2008)

So we're basically back to square one now that The Gauntlet article has been proven false.


----------



## maniaco (Jul 16, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> So we're basically back to square one now that The Gauntlet article has been proven false.



yup there was no evidence to back up there story,but lets face it tommy is going to come out and say someother story anyway.

either way this guy needs some mental help.


----------



## klutvott (Jul 16, 2008)

He pulled his hair and that makes him a pussy.


----------



## st2012 (Jul 16, 2008)

klutvott said:


> He pulled his hair and that makes him a pussy.


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 16, 2008)

Dino's a big guy, he couldn't handle the sit? His wife must have really been upset, she looks quite boggled in that pic.


----------



## Kakaka (Jul 16, 2008)

This Vext dude appears extensively on Melissa Cross' 'Zen of Screaming' DVD with two of his Vext band members. Big dude.

Looked like a nice guy on that shooting.



> Tom is now singing for Dino (fear factory)'s new band
> 
> Hey whats up *everbody*, I just wanted to post some updates for everyone who hasn't already heard.
> 
> ...



And is terrific in written english.


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2008)

Obviously his 1st language.  

I still can't wait to hear what he says.


----------



## True (Jul 17, 2008)

That is seriously horrible.
That guy is a moron.


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's the official statements of Dino and Tommy. 

Divine Heresy, Snot, Dino Cazares, Tommy Vext, heavy metal, death metal


----------



## MetalJordan (Jul 17, 2008)

Nick said:


> her blog post was aload of shit but theres no doubt the guy is a total asshole. never hit a woman, especially not when you are a fucking house.
> 
> however 'do i have to be scared for my familys saftey every time we go out now'
> 
> ...


wtf?
shes just saying what happened and her feelings on it she just got the fuck beat out of her...ever heard of sympathy?


----------



## sakeido (Jul 17, 2008)

the more I hear the more I think Dino was really, really pushin Tommy's buttons. Sure the guy lashed out, but Dino has a long track record of pissing off everyone he's worked with so he is not at all innocent here.


----------



## shadowlife (Jul 18, 2008)

What a mess. I tend to think that if Tommy is as strong as people say, a lot more damage would've been done had he been swinging and connecting. Either way, i'd hate to see one of them killed over this.
Sad.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 18, 2008)

Rick said:


> Here's the official statements of Dino and Tommy.
> 
> Divine Heresy, Snot, Dino Cazares, Tommy Vext, heavy metal, death metal



This shit just keeps getting more ridiculous.


----------



## Nick (Jul 18, 2008)

MetalJordan said:


> wtf?
> shes just saying what happened and her feelings on it she just got the fuck beat out of her...ever heard of sympathy?




not when her statement reeks of bullshit.

fuck it im inclined to believe Tommy Cummings statement more than dinos


----------



## Naren (Jul 18, 2008)

Rick said:


> Here's the official statements of Dino and Tommy.
> 
> Divine Heresy, Snot, Dino Cazares, Tommy Vext, heavy metal, death metal



Tommy's made more sense logically than Dino's... hm...


----------



## inflames1919 (Jul 18, 2008)

I believe Tommy over Dino. Look at Dino's history. The guy falls out with every band he's worked with; He's a control freak.Tommy's statement made a hell of alot more sense than Dinos.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jul 18, 2008)

Douchebag, Dino's too nice a guy to deserve that


----------



## Nick (Jul 18, 2008)

my how the tables have turned lol


----------



## S-O (Jul 18, 2008)

Dinos a great guy, so is Tommy.

Reading all the statements, and how Dinos and his wifes don't match up well, and how Tommy's is logical with little filler of bullshit compared to the other reports, I believe Tommy.

Tommy is also being much more mature about this.


----------



## Groff (Jul 18, 2008)

Dino changed his story? Now he threw a beer as they were leaving, then attacked Dino, and his wife only got his when he grabbed his arm?



Dino's wife originally said:


> Having a great time with awesome friends backstage. Out of no where comes a beer and fist straight to my face (so horrifying and painful) that.....somebody (Tommy Vext).







Tommy said:


> If I really hit him, you know what he would look like?



He does have a point...


----------



## Nick (Jul 18, 2008)

i smell shit


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 18, 2008)

Check your shoes. Dog might've been nearby.


----------



## Nick (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## S-O (Jul 18, 2008)

Dino seems to be spewing shit right now.

Since neither of the 3 stories line up, witnesses need to be drawn in since somebody as a 3rd party has to of seen this shit go down. It's not like they told everyone to turn around or waited until no one was looking.

This is quite stupid, both should just move on. It's not like they don't have bands to go rehearse with.


----------



## st2012 (Jul 18, 2008)

Maybe it's just me but whatever happened it seems a bit unprofessional of Dino and his wife to start all of this talk with the media and fans. If the authority's are involved then shut your mouth and let them handle it. just my


----------



## Groff (Jul 18, 2008)

st2012 said:


> Maybe it's just me but whatever happened it seems a bit unprofessional of Dino and his wife to start all of this talk with the media and fans. If the authority's are involved then shut your mouth and let them handle it. just my


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 18, 2008)

This one right here makes you think:



Tommy Cummings said:


> From eyewitness accounts, we determined that Jennifer had jumped on top of me while Dino was on top of me. And when security lifted her off, that&#8217;s when she fell down. I have witness accounts that say I never punched her. It was a pathetic fight. It wasn&#8217;t even a fight. I mean, look at me. If I really hit him, you know what he would look like? And if I had wanted to hit Jennifer, I mean&#8230; She&#8217;s a woman. Her face would be broken. You know? It&#8217;s just ridiculous. And it&#8217;s pathetic that people will buy into this.



Seriously, I don't doubt that some kind of fight went down but if it were anything like the original (I'm going to say "bullshit" honestly) statement from Dino's wife the two of them would be in the hospital. Seriously, a guy as big as him punching her in the face would have broken something and same for Dino. Dino is a large person, but a fist to the face would have done way more damage than what the pictures they posted showed.  

I don't think Tommy is a saint by any means, but I know Dino definitely isn't either so I'm not going to judge his character based on, "oh, Dino is such a nice guy!" because I don't hang out with him on a regular basis, so how would you know personally what he's like? You don't. He's got a long history of fucking shit up with his bandmates and burning bridges/leaving a sour taste in everyone's mouth, so I get the feeling that's what happend here and Dino just doesn't know when to quit it. Mix that with someone who clearly has an anger management problem and you get something like what went down here.  Again, if someone the size of Tommy really wanted to hurt you (and if security didn't stop him from taking a shot like Dino said in his "revised" [] statement), I don't think you'd be walking away with a couple bruises. 

I'm kinda curious about this part though:



Tommy Cummings said:


> Dino was thrown out of Fear Factory. He&#8217;s been thrown out of every band he&#8217;s done. Then he started a new band with a bunch of young kids and he still can&#8217;t keep the people in his band. And just so you know, I quit Divine Heresy, I wasn&#8217;t fired. Dino is the violent one. He&#8217;s assaulted [Divine Heresy drummer] Tim Yeung. The first night I met Tim, Dino got drunk at the Rainbow and beat him up outside of his car on the way back to his house. I thought the band was going to be broken up.




Was there ever any record of Dino attacking Tim Yeung? I never heard about that?


----------



## Naren (Jul 18, 2008)

^


----------



## Nick (Jul 18, 2008)

tim yeung could surley kick dino in the face about 60000 times before dino even realised what was happening


----------



## CrashRG (Jul 18, 2008)

does anyone on this site know either dino or tommy on a personal basis? i dont think anybody here does. was anyone here at the said event that all this shit went down? 

i think its just sad that two grown men have to resort to childish bullshit like this. i think both sides are overreacting to this. but more than anything i think its probably one of the lamest things ive ever read. you're out of the band, youre in a re-grouped band, buck up and carry on (although tommy is a decent singer, i dont think he can replace lynn strait by a longshot) dino, get off your fat-ass work with your new singer and forget the grade-school playground shit.

arg.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jul 18, 2008)

After reading the statements, I definitely believe Tommy more...I'm sure there is BS in there at some points, but not a lot...he admits they exchanged some harsh words with each other, while in Dino's account, he was just minding his own business and out of nowhere he was assaulted...I just don't buy that, it's not very often that one is so mad at somebody that they assault them on site without provocation, I'm not saying it doesn't happen, but in the case of Dino vs. Tommy I Just don't buy it. And if Dino had just said goodbye to his friends in the VIP section, how come nobody came to his help immediately? If they're his friends, they would know about the situation, and Tommy is a big guy, kind of hard to miss, and That big guy fighting with an even bigger Dino? Impossible to miss (unless they weren't in the room anymore, in that case forget all that I said about the vip room).

Anyways. you're adults, act like it, dummies.


----------



## Groff (Jul 18, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Was there ever any record of Dino attacking Tim Yeung? I never heard about that?



It was mentioned a few times when he quit DH.

EDIT: When I say 'HE' I mean Tommy, not Tim!


----------



## msherman (Jul 18, 2008)

The funny part of all this is they both seem to be in fear of what happened to Dime. They sure seem to be following the same foot steps leading up to that tragic event with their public feuding.

If they want to fight so much, I have a 10 hp. shaper they can pick a fight with anytime they want to


----------



## Nick (Jul 18, 2008)

wait? tim yeung quit divine heresy?

Im not that bothered id much rather he was issuing blasphemy with vital remains or something but when did that happen?


----------



## S-O (Jul 18, 2008)

msherman said:


> The funny part of all this is they both seem to be in fear of what happened to Dime. They sure seem to be following the same foot steps leading up to that tragic event with their public feuding.
> 
> If they want to fight so much, I have a 10 hp. shaper they can pick a fight with anytime they want to



Thats true. Didn't really consider that.

Also, at the same time, I want the whole thing to play out so I have something to read about when I get back from the 852 mile  road trip back to Ohio from Boston.


----------



## st2012 (Jul 18, 2008)

Nick said:


> wait? tim yeung quit divine heresy?
> 
> Im not that bothered id much rather he was issuing blasphemy with vital remains or something but when did that happen?




This is news to me as well


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 18, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> It was mentioned a few times when he quit DH.



Say what? I think you're confused... Tommy (the singer) quit Divine Heresey. Tim Yueng, the drummer, never quit DH to my knowledge....  Tommy said in the article that TIM was apparently attacked by Dino after their first gig... not Tommy, who is the guy that left.




Nick said:


> wait? tim yeung quit divine heresy?
> 
> Im not that bothered id much rather he was issuing blasphemy with vital remains or something but when did that happen?



I don't think it happend either... 



st2012 said:


> This is news to me as well




Same here, as said above I think he was confused because they're looking for a singer apparently, not a singer AND a drummer last I heard! 




msherman said:


> The funny part of all this is they both seem to be in fear of what happened to Dime. They sure seem to be following the same foot steps leading up to that tragic event with their public feuding.
> 
> If they want to fight so much, I have a 10 hp. shaper they can pick a fight with anytime they want to




Exactly, I love how they both mention that but they're building up the same Dime vs Phil event and I'd really hope that Dino isn't as popular as Dime (which IMO, he's not even close ) to the point where someone would try something of that magnitude. Then again, from the statement from Tommy it seems like Dino might have some fairly ghetto relatives that might try something like that and it's sad.  Even though I'm not really a fan of Tommy's by any means, someone being shot during a musical performance over stupid shit like this is totally unacceptable. 

Also,  @ the shaper comment!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 18, 2008)

Personally, from reading both arguments, and Dino's wife's argument's, I believe Tommy.


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 18, 2008)

If Dino literally took a straight punch in the face from Tommy like he said he did, his face would be a trainwreck.

Between the reports Dino and his wife are putting out (which conflict at times), and the severe lack of broken face parts, I'm leaning more towards Tommy.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, this stuff really surprised me, because I always thought Dino was something like a metalhead teletubbie  Honestly, I believe Tommy as well. Why? I'll be graphic:









That's how Dino would look like if Tommy punched him, and clearly it's not the case


----------



## Apophis (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Groff (Jul 18, 2008)

st2012 said:


> This is news to me as well





Nick said:


> wait? tim yeung quit divine heresy?
> 
> Im not that bothered id much rather he was issuing blasphemy with vital remains or something but when did that happen?





HighGain510 said:


> Say what? I think you're confused... Tommy (the singer) quit Divine Heresey. Tim Yueng, the drummer, never quit DH to my knowledge....  Tommy said in the article that TIM was apparently attacked by Dino after their first gig... not Tommy, who is the guy that left.



When I said 'He' I was talking about *Tommy*, not *Tim*. When TOMMY quit he mentioned that Tim and Dino had gotten into a fight before. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Celiak (Jul 18, 2008)

This quote made my day.

"Look, I&#8217;m 41 years old. I&#8217;m fucking fat. I can&#8217;t fight."


----------



## Jason (Jul 18, 2008)

> That&#8217;s when I first hired security.* Look, I&#8217;m 41 years old. I&#8217;m fucking fat. I can&#8217;t fight.* And he&#8217;s 25 years old, he&#8217;s in great shape. The guy works out. I don&#8217;t want to get killed. I don&#8217;t want to get beat up. So I try to protect myself.



 I also call bs. If Tommy connected with any solid punches you would see it more on either of there faces. Also I don't agree with hitting women BUT you have no idea what she may have said to Tommy. My opinion is if you wanna stand up like a man and get in some dudes face and talk shit and make things physical then don't go "Omg I cant believe I got hit"

Dino could have started shit with Tommy too. I know plenty of two faced people. 

See?


> We know each other well. He knows how to push my buttons and he knows what to say and I fed into it. I wish I had just walked away and saved myself the headache.


----------



## MetalJordan (Jul 18, 2008)

Nick said:


> not when her statement reeks of bullshit.
> 
> fuck it im inclined to believe Tommy Cummings statement more than dinos


well yea u are right as far as the whole i have to fear for my life whenever i go somewhere that is overdoing it

but i can understand what dino is saying
and just cuz tommy is fit and has muscle doesnt mean anything 
that doesnt mean after one punch they would've both had black eyes and shit
muscle doesnt mean u know how to throw a punch


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 18, 2008)

When Tommy says "he's been kicked out of every band he's ever been in", is that true? Asesino's still going and he's still in Brujeria I think...


----------



## Celiak (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't know who to believe or what happened, I'm going to side with the cop on this one. You both better grow the fuck up and walk away or I'm throwing you all in jail.


----------



## Dudley (Jul 18, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> When Tommy says "he's been kicked out of every band he's ever been in", is that true? Asesino's still going and he's still in Brujeria I think...



He left/got kicked out of Brujeria shortly after Fear Factory broke up. If I remember rightly there was some sort of drama with Raymond also being in the band and they both ended up getting kicked out by Juan or left.

In regards to the drama with Dino and Tommy...I don't know what to think. I'm a big fan of Dino's music, and as much of a loose cannon as Tommy seems to be I still can't believe he just assaulted Dino totally out of the blue. There's been enough shady stories floating about for years now regarding Dino for me to believe that there's more to it than he's letting on in his version of events.


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 18, 2008)

To me, the fact that Vext was even there proves he was looking for trouble. Why would he even be in the same vicinity? It seem to me that he should have been avoiding Dino completely, since he knows they don't get along.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ancestor said:


> To me, the fact that Vext was even there proves he was looking for trouble. Why would he even be in the same vicinity? It seem to me that he should have been avoiding Dino completely, since he knows they don't get along.



Maybe he likes Slipknot?


----------



## Bobo (Jul 18, 2008)

I've known some very convincing liars. I don't _believe_ any of the stories. How's that new lyric from Rush go? "I don't believe in beliefs". So I can't side with or say I'm leaning towards either side. Either one is a huge fuckstick, or they both are.

I did like the band even with Tommy in it. Maybe they can all move along without someone getting killed


----------



## Brendan G (Jul 18, 2008)

I believe Tommy story more, as like others said, Dino's and his wife's statements seem to be conflicting at times.


----------



## GH0STrider (Jul 18, 2008)

I was kinda pissed to hear snot was making a comeback with a different singer. That band died with lynn. He really made that band what is was. without him it is not the same. 

either way, I sense bullshit on both accounts. Like tommy said- had he actually hit dino or his wife much more damage would have been done. That guy is just fucking huge.


----------



## ballr4lyf (Jul 18, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> Wow, this stuff really surprised me, because I always thought Dino was something like a metalhead teletubbie  Honestly, I believe Tommy as well. Why? I'll be graphic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to play devils advocate here.

The only other time I've seen a punch like that land on somebody is when two guys faced off, and one of them threw a sucker punch. Other dude didn't see it coming. Aside from that, Tommy would have had to have been really lucky and Roy-Jones-Jr-in-his-hayday-fast to land a punch like that... The fight/flight reaction kicks in rather quickly, and (I believe) Dino would have been ducking/weaving/blocking.

As for who I believe, Neither of them. I'll withhold judgement until an independent witness makes a statement. Regardless, it still should have never happened.


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 19, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Maybe he likes Slipknot?



Ha! I'm sure he does! Nah, you know... I meant around Dino.


----------



## King_nothing621 (Jul 19, 2008)

I am beginning to think that this is all a big old publicity stunt for divine heresy and snot. Would it suprise anyone if it were?


----------



## S-O (Jul 19, 2008)

Maybe, I had not even heard Snot had a new singer until now. Lawlz.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 19, 2008)

S-O said:


> Maybe, I had not even heard Snot had a new singer until now. Lawlz.



I think I read somewhere in there that the press release on that was supposed to be on Monday.


----------



## S-O (Jul 19, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I think I read somewhere in there that the press release on that was supposed to be on Monday.




This coming monday? If so, then this is chock full of fail.


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't care who started it, I don't care who finished it. This is my favorite part of Tommy's statement. 

*"Im ecstatic to be out of Divine Heresy. Theyre a death metal band. Im not a death metal singer."*

So why did you even join?


----------



## Korngod (Jul 19, 2008)

Rick said:


> I don't care who started it, I don't care who finished it. This is my favorite part of Tommy's statement.
> 
> *"Im ecstatic to be out of Divine Heresy. Theyre a death metal band. Im not a death metal singer."*
> 
> So why did you even join?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 19, 2008)

Rick said:


> I don't care who started it, I don't care who finished it. This is my favorite part of Tommy's statement.
> 
> *"Im ecstatic to be out of Divine Heresy. Theyre a death metal band. Im not a death metal singer."*
> 
> So why did you even join?



Make a living?


----------



## Nick (Jul 20, 2008)

for the $ no matter how little he was getting


----------



## Dudley (Jul 20, 2008)

Not to mention to give his career a big boost/get his name out there and to get the opportunity to join another band he felt more suited to later on, as has happened.


----------



## FYP666 (Jul 20, 2008)

Idiotism = Tommy Vext IMO


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 20, 2008)

Rick said:


> I don't care who started it, I don't care who finished it. This is my favorite part of Tommy's statement.
> 
> *"Im ecstatic to be out of Divine Heresy. Theyre a death metal band. Im not a death metal singer."*
> 
> So why did you even join?



Probably the same reason Chris Broderick left Nevermore and joined Megadeth: money and recognition. Makes sense to me!


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jul 20, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> Probably the same reason Chris Broderick left Nevermore and joined Megadeth: money and recognition. Makes sense to me!



Except Chris was never a member of Nevermore, he was just filling in. He was a member of Jag Panzer, and quit that band to join MegaDave.


----------



## FYP666 (Aug 3, 2008)

What a fuckin douche he is... Hope he doesn't make it through his musical career, i won't be supporting him at all


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 3, 2008)

FYP666 said:


> What a fuckin douche he is... Hope he doesn't make it through his musical career, i won't be supporting him at all



Why did you bump the thread saying the same thing you said on the last page?  If you actually READ the statements from both guys given recently and the statement that Dino's wife gave originally, it leaves a LOT of contradictions floating out there as to how things actually went down. I am not a huge fan of either of the two but jumping on the singer in this case seems odd as Dino's wife's statement seems to contradict with both what Dino is saying now and what Tommy is saying.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't see many contradictions with Dino and his wife?

There's nothing major anyway, one says beer was thrown, other says beer was dropped or summat - Generally small things leaning towards the same basic story.

I really don't care who's telling the truth, and personally I don't think anyone should be passing judgement or deciding one's story is less bullshit than another (which is what people have been doing over the last 14 pages), none of us were there, neither source is reliable, and we should just let the authorities do their jobs...


----------



## Vairocarnal (Oct 2, 2008)

Celiak said:


> The other thing was bad enough, but this pretty much ruins any hope of his career working out. The only thing that could excuse it would be self defense , but that is very doubtful.
> 
> Also damn Dino that Xiphos doesn't just have spikes for show... use them that's what they are there for.



Unfortunately for the masses, he's officially Snot's new vocalist...and he will never, I repeat NEVER replace Lynn Strait (RIP). 

Tommy deserves a swift and crippling nut kick. Like this: ...but much, MUCH worse.


----------

